# GUANGZHOU | City Investment Pazhou Exhibition Plaza | 212m | 47 fl | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Location: opposite to Canton Fair Complex, Pazhou

The land area of this project is 10186.58 square meters, and the total single building area is 111951.3 square meters.Among them, the above-ground building area is 95689.9 square meters, the underground building area is 16261.4 square meters, 47 floors above ground and 2 floors underground. The total height of the building is 212 meters.

The 1st to 3rd floors of the building are commercial floors, the commercial floors are commercial (catering) and office lobbies, and the 4th to 47th floors are commercial offices. The tower has 4 refuge floors, among which floors 4, 15, 26, and 37 are refuge floors with a height of 5.0 meters (4 floors are 5.5 meters high); floors 5 to 14 are for low-level offices, and floors 16 to 25 are for central offices. The 27th to 36th floors are for offices in the middle and high districts, the 38 to 47th floors are for offices, and the commercial office area is 4.2 meters high.






琶洲会展大厦申请降低高度 - 财经新闻周刊


琶洲西区（资料图片）广州日报全媒体记者苏俊杰 摄作为琶洲地区又一地标性建筑，琶洲会展大厦申请降低高度。昨日，琶洲会展大厦设计方案调



www.yutainews.com









琶洲会展大厦项目精装修设计补充公告 - 行讯宝-工程行业资讯、标讯、分类信息App


琶洲会展大厦项目精装修设计 补充公告 琶洲会展大厦项目精装修设计（项目编号：JG2020-10558）于2020年8月22日在广州公共资源交易中心网站等法定媒介发布招标公告，现对原招标公告、招标文件的相关内容作如下修改： 一、招标公告部分： 1.修正原招标公告条款号2.3“工程范围”。 原文：本项目主要产品为甲级办公楼，以商务办公为主，商业（餐饮）为辅。本项目用地面积为10186.58㎡，总单体建筑面积为111951.3㎡。其中地上建筑面积95689.9㎡，地下建筑




www.hangxunbao.com





Old design render











new design render











photo of the project, foundation preparing


----------



## Clouhhd (Aug 16, 2020)

New design is a big upgrade in my opinion


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Clouhhd said:


> New design is a big upgrade in my opinion


The old design option : 250 m / 57 fl


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2020-11-26


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 果城烟雨 from gaoloumi 

Project location site


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 

2021-1-1


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by ZCY Group from gaoloumi 

2021-1-17


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by 摩天GZ 

2021.2.11


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi

2021–3-27


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-5-16


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 摩天GZ from gaoloumi 2021-6-24


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-02 by 大家姐


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-8-14


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-07 by Owen__Zhu


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-06 by 求实


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-23 by dengjunying


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Vanke 万科集团






琶洲会展大厦项目精装修设计补充公告 - 行讯宝-工程行业资讯、标讯、分类信息App


琶洲会展大厦项目精装修设计 补充公告 琶洲会展大厦项目精装修设计（项目编号：JG2020-10558）于2020年8月22日在广州公共资源交易中心网站等法定媒介发布招标公告，现对原招标公告、招标文件的相关内容作如下修改： 一、招标公告部分： 1.修正原招标公告条款号2.3“工程范围”。 原文：本项目主要产品为甲级办公楼，以商务办公为主，商业（餐饮）为辅。本项目用地面积为10186.58㎡，总单体建筑面积为111951.3㎡。其中地上建筑面积95689.9㎡，地下建筑




www.hangxunbao.com





This could be the old design (250m), not sure









By dengjunying


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

GUANGZHOU | Wanke Pazhou Exhibition Plaza | 212m | 47 fl... merge
awesome design btw


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi 2022


----------

